# Help!



## puppypie23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi. I am due to start a job at the beginning of January in Abu Dhabi. I am really, really excited, and my place of work is organising my apartment in Khalifa City A. Having done loads of research, I am slightly worried there is nothing in this area! I am not rich but will be earning a reasonable salary. What is there to do?! I am not averse to travelling for amusement but after a busy day at work, it would be great if there was something on my doorstep.


----------



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

It really depends on what you want on your doorstep?!?!

Do you mean pubs/restaurants?? 

Your not far from Yas Island in khalifa. Short taxi ride away. There's a few hotels there in Yas Plaza or Yas Marina. 

There's also Al Raha hotel. That has a low key 80s feel bar. Neither are particularly far, for Abu Dhabi standards anyway!


----------



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

Edit;

That makes it sound like Yas island is in khalifa. It's not. It's a separate island. Lol. Sorry for my lack of clarity there!


----------



## puppypie23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you. I meant anything really. It's good to know that some things are near me. Have also just discovered that a bus pass is less than £10 for a month's travel. Is that right????


----------



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

Buses are ridiculously cheap yes. I've never been on one so can't say what their like. But if you drive and can afford initial outlay of a car you can fill a 6litre engine for about 180-200dhs. So that's dirt cheap too!


----------



## puppypie23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry to keep bothering you, but is not driving going to be a massive problem? I don't drive...


----------



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't think it'll be a massive problem. Taxis are regular and not too bad. Depending on where you need to go. And if you can find a bus route they run regularly but unsure of times to places because like I say I've never used them. Where are you working? Is it close to Khalifa?


----------



## puppypie23 (Nov 22, 2012)

No! But I have found out that the 140 bus goes to where I work and takes about 40 minutes. My place of work is close to AD centre but we are moving to Khalifa in September 2013.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I would not live in Khalifa A without a car. You can be a long way off the bus route and taxis are rare.


----------



## Regnumirae (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, there is generally not much to do in the UAE, just bars and shopping malls. There are just more bars and more decent shopping malls in Dubai. Unless of course you own a yacht or have an off-roader for dune-bashing. Khalifa is not the best place to live it, to be honest. However, you are close to the new Bawabat Al Sharq shopping mall. As an alternative to the bars/restaurants at Yas Island, I would suggest Qairat Al Beri, which is easier to get to from Khalifa.


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd follow up that unless you have to live in Khalifa A, don't. That is, unless you have a car and don't mind driving. 

I can recommend some places in the Island where you can get a proper taxi and get to work on time. 

The buses are *never* on time here.


----------



## buzzik (Oct 1, 2012)

The buses also can be considered as option for daily trip, but me personally against to make another one hour trip in a possible traffic jams during rush hours on roads from center to Khalifa A.

Again, during morning you can get a taxi from Khalifa A, but then sometimes you must be over patient to wait for a taxi as mornings are pretty busy in here...


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Regnumirae said:


> Well, there is generally not much to do in the UAE, just bars and shopping malls. There are just more bars and more decent shopping malls in Dubai. Unless of course you own a yacht or have an off-roader for dune-bashing.


Not true! Maybe you could tell us about some of the things you would like to do and can't do here. My biggest problem is trying decide from a very long list what I want to next! Just a few things that spring to mind:
cycling, kayaking, boat trips, walking, running, swimming, hiking, sightseeing (e.g. Liwa, Al Ain, Fujairah, Mussandam, etc), skiing, ice skating, cinema (Hollywood style or art house), motor sports (rally, F1, drag racing, etc) live music (classical, pop, rock, pub bands), art exhibitions, photography, dancing, there are also opportunities to learn to paint/pottery/other arts. And so many sports it is difficult to know where to start (as a spectator I always try to get tickets to the various tennis, football and golf championships). You can of course play sports and if you don't play any sport then you can also learn. Or learn a language or another new skill.


----------

